# Apple doubled the price on ram upgrades on MacBook and macmini



## gsilbers (Jun 1, 2020)

Apple doubled the price of RAM upgrades on the base MacBook Pro | Engadget


Upgrading the 13-inch MacBook Pro from 8GB to 16GB of RAM used to cost $100.




www.engadget.com


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 1, 2020)

Sadly I'm not surprised.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 6, 2020)

Ah... now it makes sense..

Apple will start doing installment payment plans for the mac store...
12m no interest w that Apple Card.

so if u say $2400 it’s expensive but saying $200 a month is easier to sway


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jun 7, 2020)

I saw it. I suspect in this case the original price was a mistake because with all other Mac models the RAM upgrade prices started at £200.

But let’s face it, Apple prices for RAM upgrades are way above what they should be if you compare it to the price of DIMMs.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 7, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> But let’s face it, Apple prices for RAM upgrades are way above what they should be if you compare it to the price of DIMMs.



Everything Apple sells gouges the customer.
If the average person actually knew what the profit margin on an Iphone really is......

I dont own a single Apple product....never will.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 7, 2020)

if its an older model without any warranty why not do it just yourself?

i recently upgraded ram and replaced hdd with an sdd in my 2013 21,5 imac. i was done in like 30-40 minutes and saved some money. works like a charm now that old machine.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Everything Apple sells gouges the customer.
> If the average person actually knew what the profit margin on an Iphone really is......
> 
> I dont own a single Apple product....never will.


I think you don’t understand...

Apple RAM is blessed by a choir of 1000 angels, then elves are spreading magic powder on it.
These days, angels were quite busy.
Hence the price raise.


----------



## VladK (Jun 7, 2020)

I was done with Apply many years ago when they refused to fix the water damage from light rain on my few months old iPhone 2. I went to independent folks who jailbroke and fixed it.
No Apple since then except one Mac for my wife.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 7, 2020)

..


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 8, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> most corps do this. even Dell charges 2x or 3x for RAM that can be bought off regular online parts retailers.



Yup, my answer was ironic 

I’m a happy Apple user, and don’t plan to switch soon. (I also use PC for my job).

More seriously, is there a reason to charge twice or thrice the amount ?
Is the RAM kinda certified / selected among the highest quality in the production batch ?


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 8, 2020)

..


----------



## Technostica (Jun 8, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> More seriously, is there a reason to charge twice or thrice the amount ?
> Is the RAM kinda certified / selected among the highest quality in the production batch ?


It runs at the stock speed of Intel's processors which is low end in terms of current RAM performance.
I doubt that the stuff that OEMs use is tested any differently from retail RAM.
RAM chips at this level are a basic commodity and they are traded on a spot market like oil, wheat etc.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Everything Apple sells gouges the customer.
> If the average person actually knew what the profit margin on an Iphone really is......
> 
> I dont own a single Apple product....never will.



Well, my iPhone 3G is still going strong to this day....bought it new in 2007 for $200. My 2013 MBPro still going strong too, has provided a decent second income for the past seven years. Just sayin....


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 8, 2020)

Is there another company with a similarly big customerbase that can pull stunts like this without receiving massive backlash? I can't think of one. I think they doubled their prices because they know they can.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 8, 2020)

RAM is easy to add. I did it. Still got warranty service.

Remember folks, Tim Cook has to eat.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 8, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> RAM is easy to add.


For some systems it's soldered so no upgrades are possible at all.
For others it's possible and easy and in other cases it's not easy at all.
So in most cases this isn't like upgrading RAM on a typical modular PC desktop/laptop which takes less than 5 minutes and requires one screwdriver if any.
You need to look carefully at the details for your model.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Jun 8, 2020)

So basically options for VI composers who want an apple product:
-Spend the earth
-Buy 2nd hand (and still spend the earth)
-vepro
-Hackintosh
-find something upgradable
-find something not so upgradable but upgrade it anyway


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 8, 2020)

Technostica said:


> For some systems it's soldered so no upgrades are possible at all.
> For others it's possible and easy and in other cases it's not easy at all.
> So in most cases this isn't like upgrading RAM on a typical modular PC desktop/laptop which takes less than 5 minutes and requires one screwdriver if any.
> You need to look carefully at the details for your model.


This. I don't think they should solder in RAM and SSD's. Everything else is fine. 

Okay, maybe the network card. But really? I have never changed a network card. And saying your 2013 Mac computer is still working doesn't mean anything - my 2010 Lenovo desktop is working fine and upgraded to Windows 10 without a problem. 

I don't really have problems per se with their RAM pricing as it seems to be in line with other computer manufacturers. EXCEPT when you can't change it out after purchase. I would pay more for a laptop with a motherboard that would allow me to have 64 GB RAM on it, but it must be upgradeable, as maybe I don't need it yet. And RAM and drives are generally easy to self-service.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2020)

Billy Palmer said:


> So basically options for VI composers who want an apple product:
> -Spend the earth
> -Buy 2nd hand (and still spend the earth)
> -vepro
> ...



If you earn any type of income from your music, I would say just research and set your sights on a Mac that suits your needs and go from there. Don’t skimp, and make the purchase once you have a gig(s) that can justify the investment.


----------



## MGdepp (Jun 8, 2020)

Billy Palmer said:


> -Hacintosh


Hackintosh, but ... yeah! That is the way I went with my DAW and the day that won't work any more, I will go with Windows.

That being said, I just got a 16inch base model MacBook Pro. I don't intend to upgrade it, as it will only serve for notation programs, office stuff and light DAW usage. For that purpose it is a nice laptop and I confess, I do enjoy how well it is built and little convenience stuff like the finger sensor and the Touch Bar. I would never pay their price for RAM upgrade and larger SSDs, though! That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 8, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Well, my iPhone 3G is still going strong to this day....bought it new in 2007 for $200. My 2013 MBPro still going strong too, has provided a decent second income for the past seven years. Just sayin....



2007? Thats unheard of...you are like 1 out of 1000 with that type of luck.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> 2007? Thats unheard of...you are like 1 out of 1000 with that type of luck.



I know! It’s like the energizer bunny (as is the Mac Book). Although it’s not my primary phone any more, I still use it daily for streaming music and as an iPod.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 8, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I know! It’s like the energizer bunny (as is the Mac Book). Although it’s not my primary phone any more, I still use it daily for streaming music and as an iPod.



I too have a MBP late 2013 that I use everyday. Very stable.

And I’m using daily an old iPad 3 as my radio, bought in 2012.


----------



## haydn12 (Jun 8, 2020)

Pretty much any Mac laptops since 2017 have the RAM and SSD's soldered and can't be upgraded. Apple RAM prices are much more than a comparable Dell laptop. The same basic Mac is double the cost of what we get the Dell's for. We get Dell Latitudes with Core i7, 16 GB RAM and 512 GB SSD for about $1,100. The same Mac is $2,000 and that was for refurbs. BTW, I work in a company with close to 1,000 employees with about 150 Mac users and the rest PC's.


----------

